# PVC and phthalate free dtg inks



## mpark (Jun 24, 2008)

does anyone know of a dtg ink that is PVC and phthalate free? 

there seems to be no doubt that dtg's method of printing is more sustainable than screen printing but not sure about the inks.

are there any dtg ink manf's that have an eco-friendly ink or are in the process of developing one?

eco-ink for an eco-printer... is it out there?

thanks.


----------



## mpark (Jun 24, 2008)

formaldehyde as well.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Inks are water bases which means safe very safe ....
water is the carrier of the dye that is absorbed by the garment


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

mpark said:


> does anyone know of a dtg ink that is PVC and phthalate free?
> 
> there seems to be no doubt that dtg's method of printing is more sustainable than screen printing but not sure about the inks.
> 
> ............


 I have not seen those chemicals in any of the MSDS sheets (for dupont inks). As another post mentioned, there is formaldihide, though I believe this is only in the treatment for white ink(not the inks themselves). PVC and phthalates are what you you would find in plastisol screenprint inks. If you consider the alternatives such as screenprint, DTG is much more "green" from the standpoint of waste and shear volume of material wasted and consumed. If you have any specific concerns, have your vendors supply you with a MSDS. It would be interesting to know what the MFGs are doing to address this.


----------

